# Hello from Illinois/Ohio!



## YAorNEIGH (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey, guys! 

My name's Jess! I'm new to this forum and I'm just starting to have a look around now. :wink: If anyone's interested, you can read a little bit about me here!

I'll be turning eighteen on April 1st  This past December I started shareboarding my first horse, an Arab named Legacy. He's a 15.2 hh 20-year-old sorrel and a very energetic old man. :lol: He's a handful, but he sure does keep me on my toes. I currently live in the Northwest suburbs of Chicago, but in about six months I'll be moving to Ohio to attend the University of Findlay for a degree in Equine Studies with a concentration in Western riding/training. I've never been more excited about anything in my life.  

Here's a picture of Legacy and I...This pretty much sums up our relationship... :lol: 

[image]http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y176/juvenileinjection/DSC02628.jpg[/image]

I'll post a few more pics in a little bit, in the Pictures section!


----------



## mykindagentlemen (Jan 27, 2007)

HI and welcome to the board!!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## YAorNEIGH (Jan 27, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## vampirecitrus (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey! I live right around Chicago too! What suburb do you live in?


----------



## xX_JuniorPrincess_Xx (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome! I just joined today...

But welcome!


----------

